# Solved: Word and Excel 2007 compile error in hidden module



## kabal02 (Mar 21, 2008)

First of all, my boss is running MS Office 2007 on Vista Ultimate. Both Word and Excel create error messages upon startup, but not closing. Here are the messages.

Excel 2007
"Compile error in hidden module: ThisWorkbook"

Word 2007
"Compile error in hidden module: uifunctions"

I've looked at all of the threads from this forum and other forums, even the microsoft support site but can't seem to find what is going on. I've searched for both pdfmaker files and found nothing, tried looking at the references after going into Visual Basic from both Word and Excel. There is only one add-in on there and it is Nitro PDF Professional, but it doesn't show up in the list that can be unchecked. I'm wondering if this started because we just recently updated to the newest version of Nitro PDF, 5.3.2.3. But he was having trouble with it, so he rolled back to version 5.3.0.14. Oh yeah, I've also tried the Office detect and repair, but it didn't come up with anything either...big surprise. 

Thanks for any help in advance


----------



## kabal02 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well, it was a problem with Nitro PDF, just not exactly sure how. It was reinstalled without updating to the latest version. It looks like something with the new version messed with the add-ins for ThisWorkbook and uifunctions for Excel and Word respectively.


----------



## kevin.croft (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi there

This error is caused in some cases by older addins still lurking around when you updated your your copy of Nitro PDF Pro. To Fix this simply uninstall completely using the Nitro Clean Up Utility and then install 5.3.3.6.

http://www.nitropdf.com/professional/support/resources/nitro_cleanup.zip

Once you have downloaded the utility simply unzip and run the RUNME.bat file. This will remove all things Nitro. Since you are a VISTA user you will have to right click the RUNME.bat and select "Run as administrator".

http://www.nitropdf.com/professional/builds/nitro_pdf_professional.exe

If you need more assistance head to the Nitro Support Webpage:

http://www.nitropdf.com/professional/support/index.asp

Cheers


----------



## nickleburn (Jul 8, 2008)

Hello Kabal02, Kevin.croft,

Just stumbled across this forum after allot of dead ends, thanks for the link to the Nitro cleaner!! Ran it now my ""compile error in hidden module:" issues are now resolved!

Thanks,
Chris


----------

